# Kleidung so verdammt teuer



## seinup (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte gestern mal nach Sommerkleidung schauen, die ja jetzt momentan kein Mensch kauft und braucht und überall noch Restposten rumstehen, kurze Fahrradhemden wollte ich mir kaufen, da ich nur Aldi und Lidl habe, für 5 Euro oder 8 Euro das Hemd, wollte ich mal im Respostenverkauf was "besseres" holen.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich habs gelassen bzw. bin nicht fündig geworden.

Bei Sportarena bei uns gab es in meiner Größe L unter 70 Euro kein Männerhemd in Form eines normalen Trikots oder wie man das nennt - wohlbemerkt für den Hochsommer, kurz vorn mit Reißverschluss, weiß oder gelb, nichts besonderes. Ich bin fast aus den Latschen gefallen, egal ob Löffler, Vaude, Gore, letzteres am teuersten bis 120 Euro pro Hemd.......ich hatte garkeine Lust mehr, weiter zu schauen, da das bereits für 70 Euro Sonderangebote waren. Beim Karstadt Sport gibts bei uns nur ALEX günstiger, möchte ich nicht, da mir das Zeug nicht wirklich gut passt.

Laufsport bekommt man nachgeworfen von Asics, Nike, Adidas und Co, aber die Radklamotten sind hundsteuer, und vor allem ist das dolle, es gab überhaupt keinen preislichen Unterschied zwischen den dicken Winterhemden von Gore und den Stöffchen für den Sommer, oben hingen WInterjacken und Winterhemden - 100 Euro für ein Hemd, immernoch happig, aber im Vergleich?

Die Preise waren Horten Kaufhof nicht besser. Bei meinem lokalen Händler kann ich es haken, der hat nur Stevens, Scott, Gore da und immer neueste Modelle. 

ich würde den Kram gern anprobieren und nicht bestellen. Gibts denn keine Kaufhauskette oder Sportkette, die Hemden bis 30 Euro da hat? Und überhaupt, wieso ist ein Trikot so dermaßen teuer bzw. kurzes Hemd fürs Rad, das einfach funktionell ist.


----------



## Schiky (12. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du die Chance hast Gore anzuprobieren, dann schau mal bei Hibike unter den Restposten nach dem Gore Free Ride Trikot. Kostet da jetzt 40â¬ statt 90â¬ und hat aber den Vorteil das es abnehmbare Ãrmel hat und somit sowohl kurz als auch lang zu fahren ist. Ich bekomme meins am Freitag, dann kann ich dir bei Interesse noch mehr dazu sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seinup (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja das wäre super! Gut, 40 Euro wäre für ein zweifach verwendbares ein guter Preis, wie ich finde, wenns dann noch von Gore ist.....selbst 90 Euro würde ich verstehen, aber bei uns auf der Frankfurter Zeil scheints besonders teuer zu sein. Leider überhaupt scheinbar in Frankfurt Main.

Aber wäre gut, wenn du was dazu sagen könntest, wenn du es hast!


----------



## DoubleU (12. Dezember 2007)

HiBike, BMO, H+S, bike-components usw.

Online kaufen rulez


----------



## Schiky (12. Dezember 2007)

Werde mich melden wenn mein Bruder es mir Freitag mitbringt!

Sehe das bei solchen Sachen aber auch so, Onlinekauf und vor allem da dann die Vorjahresmodelle/Restposten, da kriegt man zum fairen Preis wirklich super Sachen. Habe z.B. auch eine Gore Classic Action II für 50 statt 130 gekauft etc.. Ist zwar immer noch teurer als beim Discounter, aber von den Klamotten halte ich nichts. Einmal aus eigener Erfahrung und auch aus Erfahrungen von meinem Bruder (Laufklamotten).


----------



## seinup (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja Discounterpreise kann man damit nicht vergleichen, mir passen zwar die Aldi Hosen und Lidl Hosen relativ gut, aber die Jacken ... da hab ich vom Lidl nur eine, die wirklich richtig angenehm passt und vorn keinen bescheuerten Bauch (Wölbung) bildet, wo dann schön alles reinzieht. Hemd hab ich vom Aldi nur ein richtig passendes, daher würd ich auch mal Marken probieren, wenns nicht totaaaaal überzogen ist, wie Hemdchen für knapp 100 Euro, also ich werds mal online probieren. 

Danke!


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2007)

schau mal, ob du irgendwo CRAFT in den läden findest. die machen sehr gute sachen zu dennoch halbwegs humanen preisen.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> aber bei uns auf der Frankfurter Zeil scheints besonders teuer zu sein.



Kein Wunder _"Heute ist die Zeil eine der meistbesuchten und zugleich die umsatzstärkste Einkaufsstraße Deutschlands. Pro Stunde sind hier knapp 14.000 Menschen unterwegs."_ (Wikipedia)

Versuchs mal online bei Restposten/Auslauf, z.B. www.bobshop.de, www.bruegelmann.de, www.rose.de, www.boc24.de, eBay etc.....


----------



## justfake (12. Dezember 2007)

warte einfach mal bis nach weihnachten  
in welcher branche setzen die die preise vorher noch runter?!? ich wüsste nichts...


----------



## seinup (12. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, stimmt schon, nur muss man abwägen, bestimmte Klamotten werden irgendwann nicht mehr günstiger, sondern sind dann einfach irgendwann weg  Verstehe, was du meinst, aber ich hab jetzt den Versandkostenvorteil mal genutzt, den einige anbieten. Ich hab bei diesem Bobshop und Brügelmann was bestellt, 100 Euro insgesamt, 2 Hosen, 1 Weste und 1 Trikot, kann man eigentlich nicht meckern, alles Markenzeug u.a. Adidas und das war schon derb herabgesetzt, weiter reizen wollte ich nicht, denn grad die Sommerbekleidung, darum gings mir  für den Winter bin ich TOP ausgestattet was die Masse angeht, hab nur nix kurzes und letzte Saiso war alles superteuer. Mehr als 60% werden die wahrscheinlich das Zeug nicht runtersetzen, daher jetzt nochmal schnell zugreifen.

Abgesehen davon, billiger als bei Karstadt oder Sportarena, wo ich für den Betrag ein Trikot bekommen hätte, wars allemal.

Also danke für die konstruktiven Tipps, waren alle konstruktiv!!!


----------



## Bierkiste (12. Dezember 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> ...aber bei uns auf der Frankfurter Zeil scheints besonders teuer zu sein. Leider überhaupt scheinbar in Frankfurt Main.



HiBike - 61476 Kronberg
Brügelmann - (nur der Vollständigkeit halber) - 65843 Sulzbach
..haben beide Ladengeschäfte...kommt man gut mit S-Bahn, Bike oder Auto hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjp (13. Dezember 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> JIch hab bei diesem Bobshop und Brügelmann was bestellt,


Brügelmann (Sulzbach nicht weit vom MTZ entfernt) und HiBike (Kronberg) sind ja direkt im Frankfurter Umland, da kann man entweder mit dem PKW oder dem Rad schnell hinfahren.


----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Ja das wäre super! Gut, 40 Euro wäre für ein zweifach verwendbares ein guter Preis, wie ich finde, wenns dann noch von Gore ist.....selbst 90 Euro würde ich verstehen, aber bei uns auf der Frankfurter Zeil scheints besonders teuer zu sein. Leider überhaupt scheinbar in Frankfurt Main.
> ...



Du bist zu spät.
Die Sommerklamotten wurden nicht nur dort im Herbst für kleineres Geld verkauft.
Wobei ich dort auch keine Bikeklamotten kaufe. Zu teuer und keine tolle Auswahl.
Die meisten kaufe ich online, weil mir für HiBike und Bruegelmann der zeitliche Aufwand zu groß ist. Manche kaufe ich auch bei "meinem" Radhändler.


----------



## damonsta (13. Dezember 2007)

Erst gestern war ich bei *Bobshop*. Die haben verdammt viel Nalini und ich finde Nalini verdammt gut. Gerade was P/L angeht. Ich hatte noch nie eine Assos, aber da ich mich mit meiner Nalini Hose nach 80km so fühle als hätte ich mich gerade aufs Rad gesetzt (abgesehen von den schweren Beinen) kann ich mir kaum vorstellen was Assos da besser macht. Gleich mache ich den Tess-Unterwäsche-Test.


----------



## seinup (13. Dezember 2007)

swe68 schrieb:


> Du bist zu spät.
> Die Sommerklamotten wurden nicht nur dort im Herbst für kleineres Geld verkauft.
> Wobei ich dort auch keine Bikeklamotten kaufe. Zu teuer und keine tolle Auswahl.
> Die meisten kaufe ich online, weil mir für HiBike und Bruegelmann der zeitliche Aufwand zu groß ist. Manche kaufe ich auch bei "meinem" Radhändler.



Ja, die Auwahl war so lala, da hat Karstadt Sport mehr zu bieten. Auch Gore und eigentlich alle Marken. Bei Sportarena war schon fast alles weg, das ist halt auch das Problem, wenn man nicht sofort zum Schlussverkauf da ist...bei Karstadt Sport sind die Schlussverkäufe schlimmer, als bei Aldi der Donnerstag oder Montag Morgen.

Das hasse ich auch, die Prügelei. Erstaunlicherweise sind aber selbst die aktuellen Teile bei den Onlineshops so derbe günstig, dass man sich "fast" was aktuelles holen könnte, wenn man das möchte.

Bei uns sind meistens schon 1 Tag später nur noch XXL oder von Gore sogar XXXL Kleidungen noch da, mir passt sowas zumindest nicht, L oder M ist oft schon weg. 

Einmal hab ich einen gesehen, der bei Aldi die gesamten M und L Größen der Hosen aufgekauft hat und später bei ebay verkloppt hatte, wenige Tage später, OVP und neu, da die Leute so scharf drauf sind, hat er mit 2-3 Euro Marge und noch ein bisschen überteuerten Versandkosten leichtes Geld verdient. Fand ich zwar ziemlich unverschämt, erstmal taktisch 2 Wagen so zu postieren, dass man eh kaum noch an den Wühltisch konnte, aber was soll man machen, wer zuerst kommt.....

Wie dem auch sei, ich freu mich auf den Kram, da kein Teil teurer als 30 Euro war und es sich um Marken handelt, VK hab ich teils nicht zahlen müssen (Weihnachtsaktion). Ebenso versenden die per Nachnahme und per Lastschrift. Auch sehr gut.


----------



## Hajo59ger (13. Dezember 2007)

Am günstigsten bekommst du die Radsportklamotten wenn du dich in  einen Radsportverein anschliest. Wir bestellen 2x im Jahr . Bei  ca. 100 Mitgliedern
kommt schon so einiges zusammen . Die Radsportkleidung sind ca. 20 /40%
billiger und es sind Markenartikel .


----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Ja, die Auwahl war so lala, da hat Karstadt Sport mehr zu bieten. Auch Gore und eigentlich alle Marken. Bei Sportarena war schon fast alles weg, das ist halt auch das Problem, wenn man nicht sofort zum Schlussverkauf da ist...bei Karstadt Sport sind die Schlussverkäufe schlimmer, als bei Aldi der Donnerstag oder Montag Morgen.
> ....



Schlußverkauf bei Sportarena ist auch grausam.
Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, dass Karstadt Sport unerwartet gut sortiert ist bei Bikeklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (13. Dezember 2007)

Servus,

wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann bist du aus FFm. Da kann ich dir schon mal diesen Thread ans Herz legen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166201

Hier findest du eine ziemlich gute Sammlung MTB Läden aus Umkreis von FFm,  bei denen du sicherlich auch das eine oder andere Schnäppchen finden kannst. 

Ich persönlich bestelle einfach alles online. Mit dem gesetzl. Rückgaberecht im Rücken kann ich immer alles in Ruhe anschauen, anprobieren und entscheiden. Voraussetzung ist, dass du keine Scheu hast hin und wieder auch die Post zu besuchen. Denn wie du es schon gemerkt hast, die Händler gehen so gut wie nie mit den Preisen nach unten. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Stompy (13. Dezember 2007)

seinup schrieb:


> Laufsport bekommt man nachgeworfen von Asics, Nike, Adidas und Co, aber die Radklamotten sind hundsteuer.



Das mag jetzt vielleicht etwas ketzerisch klingen, aber hast du mal dran gedacht, gewisse Sachen billig aus dem Laufsport oder Trekking Bedarf zu kaufen?

Wenn man auf die Taschen am Rücken verzichten kann (z.b. weil man eh nen Rucksack trägt) sind Laufshirts zum Biken genau so geeignet wie spezielle Bike-Shirts. 
Funktionsunterwäsche bekommt man recht günstig im Trekking Bedarf. Auch bei so Dingen wie Softshells gibt es funktional keinen Unterschied zwischen normalen Outdoor-sachen und speziellen (und teuren) Bike Klamotten. Ich verwende viele Sachen sowohl zum Biken, wie zum Wandern.
Geht bei Hosen übrigens auch. Der Preisunterschied "Freeride Shorts" zu klassischen Outdoor Shorts ist teilweise absurd.
Man muss natürlich auf gute Passform achten, da die Sachen beim Biken besser sitzen müssen als beim Joggen oder Wandern.


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Dezember 2007)

hallo

kann die erfahrung mit den hohen preisen nur bestätigen.

bin seit monaten auf der suche nach einem guten! und bezahlbaren unterhemd. bekommt man fürs skifahren für 15 euro oberteil UND unterteil, nur hab ich sowas schon doppelt zu hause, ich suche aber ein kurzes für den sommer und sowas gibts anscheinend nur fürs radfahren. unter 20 euro geht gar nichts(hallo, für ein t-shirt mit bissl microfaser) und wenn man dann etwas schaut gibts fast keine richtig guten mehr unter 40 euro. das ist doch nur noch verarsche, 40 euro für ein sportunterhemd, finde das eine frechheit.


----------



## --hobo-- (13. Dezember 2007)

Stompy schrieb:


> Das mag jetzt vielleicht etwas ketzerisch klingen, aber hast du mal dran gedacht, gewisse Sachen billig aus dem Laufsport oder Trekking Bedarf zu kaufen?
> 
> Wenn man auf die Taschen am Rücken verzichten kann (z.b. weil man eh nen Rucksack trägt) sind Laufshirts zum Biken genau so geeignet wie spezielle Bike-Shirts.
> Funktionsunterwäsche bekommt man recht günstig im Trekking Bedarf. Auch bei so Dingen wie Softshells gibt es funktional keinen Unterschied zwischen normalen Outdoor-sachen und speziellen (und teuren) Bike Klamotten. Ich verwende viele Sachen sowohl zum Biken, wie zum Wandern.
> ...



Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen! Das ist ein super Tipp, nicht nur preislicher Seits, sonder auch funktionell, Laufsportsachen transportieren unheimlich schnell Feuchtigkeit weg, da man beim Laufen schneller und mehr schwitzt, d.h. man bleibt trockener auf der Haut. Und preislich vermute ich mal, sind sie deswegen günstiger, weil man einfach weiß, dass Laufen diejenigen auch betreiben, die sich schlichtweg keine teuren Räderleisten können, wer ein Rad für 2000 Euro kauft, der macht auch bei einem Hemd nicht schlapp, das dann mal 100 Euro kostet. Meistens zumindest.


Für obendrum braucht man meistens was Fahrradmässiges oder muss halt bei Laufsport drauf achten, dass das Zeug wirklich wirklich winddicht ist, sonst friert man sich einen Krotzen am Bike ab, normale Laufjacken sind ungeeignet, muss dann vorn wirklich richtig winddicht sein. Ich trage z.B: gern Laufhosen, weil man da kein Polster hinten hat. Müssen aber halt winddicht sein, für den Frühling und SOmmer hab ich unheimlich viele Laufsachen fürs Rad.


Ich glaube, mittlerweile gibts auch gute winddichte Sachen im Running Segment, Asics ist da Premium von den Preisen her, Nike und Adidas folgen dicht, aber die preislichen Abschläge sind derbe.

Asics Laufhose in knalligem Rot gekauft bei Karstadt, war 70% reduziert und somit fast nix mehr wert, für 20 Euro dann zugeschlagen, superbequem das Teil. Von Gore nehme ich persönlich abstand, ist mir einfach zu teuer, da gibts ähnliches auch von Adidas und Co. Gore ist halt die Top Premium Marke unter den Bikern, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man den Namen mitbezahlt. Wenn mans kauft, dann im Rausverkauf - Assos ist noch extremer, denn die sind meistens sogar noch teurer, weil sie von den Händlern nicht reduziert werden - wieso auch immer, zumindest ist bei Onlineshops superoft Assos von Reduktionen der Preise ausgenommen. Wahrscheinlich, weil sie wirklich die Oberschicht erreichen wollen und nicht wollen, dass überhaupt irgendwann einer mit Assos rumfährt, ders sich net leisten kann - auch solls keiner im Schlussverkauf kaufen können, der es sich normal nicht leisten kann. (SSV WSV gibts ja nicht mehr offiziell, aber ... inoffiziell).




swe68 schrieb:


> Schlußverkauf bei Sportarena ist auch grausam.
> Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, dass Karstadt Sport unerwartet gut sortiert ist bei Bikeklamotten.





Zur Sportarena: Da ist Fahrrad Töth glaub ich vertreten, also im Grunde kein Warenhaus, sondern ein Fachgeschäft zu Fachgeschäftspreisen. Karstadt Sport in Hanau hat unheimlich viel Radklamotten, hinten fast ein nicht glaubhaft großer Bereich ist gut sortiert und ausgestattet, Gore, Vaude, Adidas, ALEX alles dabei, trotzdem hab ich auch schon im Netz bestellt.





damonsta schrieb:


> Erst gestern war ich bei *Bobshop*. Die haben verdammt viel Nalini und ich finde Nalini verdammt gut. Gerade was P/L angeht. Ich hatte noch nie eine Assos, aber da ich mich mit meiner Nalini Hose nach 80km so fühle als hätte ich mich gerade aufs Rad gesetzt (abgesehen von den schweren Beinen) kann ich mir kaum vorstellen was Assos da besser macht. Gleich mache ich den Tess-Unterwäsche-Test.




Hey, von denen hab ich mir ein ärmelloses Trikot gekauft, 30 Euro knapp. Das gleiche Teil von Scott für 80 Euro bei Karstadt Sport, gleiche Stoffmischung, gleicher Schnitt, nur weil Scott draufsteht - Nalini's Farben sahen sogar noch besser aus! Also - guter Tipp.


----------



## Schiky (13. Dezember 2007)

Also da kann ich nur zustimmen, man kann durchaus auch Sportartenfremd Sachen nutzen! Wobei ich bei der obersten Schicht doch eher zu Radsachen greife, einfach da man vor allem bei Jacken ja sonst keine mit passendem Schnitt (verlängerter Rücken etc.) bekommt. Bei Hosen greife ich wegen des Polsters zu Radklamotten, aber Trikots nehme ich im Sommer meine Fußballshirts oder aber Laufsachen. Selbiges gilt teils für den Winter. Man muss einfach etwas schauen, ich haba, da es meine erste Saison ist, auch nocht nicht so viel Erfahrung. Aber was ich auch sagen muss, so viel benötigt man doch gar nicht. Ich komme derzeit bei 2-3 Touren die Woche mit einem Satz Klamotten hin, da ich damit nur Sport treibe ziehe ich die auch 2-3 mal an, wenn es sonst mit Waschen nicht passt. Aber sonst sind sie auch verdammt schnell gewaschen und getrocknet! So viel braucht man also an sich nicht und wenn man dann noch etwas Geduld hat bekommt man die nötigen Sachen schon zum fairen Preis!

Von Nalini habe ich ne Thermohose, ist super da Teil! Allerdings nicht winddicht, daher nur für den Übergang geeignet.


----------



## damonsta (16. Dezember 2007)

Tess Unterhemd (32,95, lange Ärmel, sehr wertig verarbeitet) hat den Test mehrmals mit Bravour bestanden!


----------



## Cpace (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauche keine spezielle Wäsche fürs Radeln. Im Winter hab ich ne Jacke von Jack Wolfskin an, wenns kalt wird dazu noch Unterwäsche von Helly Hansen. Etwas, das aussieht wie ein Trikot ziehe ich nicht an, auch keine Radlerhosen. Werde zwar öfter mal schief angeguckt, fahre aber gut ohne.

Bin aber der Meinung, wenn man sich schon Kleidung holt, sollte man sich was ordentliches zulegen, da hat man mehr Spaß mit..


----------



## Schiky (17. Dezember 2007)

So seit Freitag habe ich das Trikot, ich finde es super! Allerdings ist es nichts für die Kalte Zeit, außer als Zwiebelschicht, da es doch recht dünn ist. Aber optisch top, gut verarbeitet und vor allem halt als kurz und lang zu verwenden. Denke also für die Jahreszeiten in denen es wäremer wird absolut super, erst dann lang mit Weste, dann nur lang und im Sommer dann kurz.


----------



## --hobo-- (17. Dezember 2007)

@cpace: ich kenne die Jack Wolfskin Sachen nur in Form von Outdoor Sachen, die, die meine Eltern haben, wären definitiv nicht dazu geeignet, um damit zu radeln. Die Jacken wäre zu grob und zu weit anliegend, also natürlich kann man damit fahren, ohne zu frieren, aber so richtig Sport auf dem Rad machen würd ich damit nicht.

Abgesehen von den ALDI und LIDL Sachen, die ich klasse finde, auch wenn mir der ein oder andere Makel aufgefallen ist, z.B. gestern Reißverschlusstasche nach 6 Monaten kaputt gegangen, aber mit etwas Gefriemel war die wieder ok.....

Brüggemann und dieser Bobshop - ich hab dort am Mittwoch Mittag bestellt, Freitag war die Lieferung bereits da - superschnell, die Klamotten supergünstig, vor allem das Nalini Teil gefällt mir sehr gut, da freue ich mich echt auf den Sommer, sind halt alles Sommerklamotten. 

Für 100 Euro hab ich mir da jetzt auch 2 kurze Trägerhosen geholt, 1 Adidas Trikot und ein Nalini Trikot.


----------



## damonsta (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann die Nalini Team Hose mit diesen Gel Einsätzen nur empfehlen. Ist jetzt kein Superschnäppchen mit ca. 50 Euro, aber ist echt super. Werde mir bald eine zweite davon kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (17. Dezember 2007)

Was ich ungewohnt finde: Die neuen Einsätze heutiger Zeit sind ganz schön riesig, im Vergleich zu den herkömmlichen bis vor einiger Zeit erhältlichen Hosen.


----------



## damonsta (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Ärsche werden grösser.


----------



## mariakachris (19. Dezember 2007)

ich würde den Kram gern anprobieren und nicht bestellen


Bestelle bei Globetrotter - probiere alles an und was nicht passt wird zurückgeschickt.

Ich habe teilweise auch Aldi und Tchibosachen aber nur ein paar Shirts. Hosen usw habe ich nur Markenartikel weil da schon ein grosser Unterschied besteht. Ebenso bei Jacken


----------



## --hobo-- (19. Dezember 2007)

Probieren kann man bei uns vergessen, hier gibts nur Markenware von Gore und Löffler und Co, von denen kann man schlicht nix kaufen, weils gnadenlos überteuert ist, ich kauf mir zumindest keine Jacke für 300 Euro, die ich dann im Winter anziehe und trotzdem nix zum Wechseln habe und jedesmal waschen kann, wenn ich das Ding vollgeschwitzt hab. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich hab mich jetzt bei Aldi und Lidl 2 x eingedeckt und für 100 Euro Klamotten im Schrank, die ihn fast zum Platzen bringen, die Passform der Jacken von Lidl sind genial, von Aldi etwas bauchförmig, was mich aber nicht wirklich stört für 12 Euro.


----------



## Steinie (25. Dezember 2007)

Guckst du hier:www.cyclewear.eu  !!!!!!
Must zwar Käsesprache können (nur Zum Teil Deutsch) aber die Klamotten scheinen ganz gut zu sein.
Mein Kumpel hat ne Hose von denen , ich ne Softshelljacke und bin bis jetzt zufrieden.Auf Anfrage gibt's auch ne Deutsche Bankverbindung !


----------

